# JBL MS-8 processor



## rogan (Sep 13, 2007)

Been hunting around looking at alternatives for my Alpine H701 in case I can't get my h/u in my car.

Came across the JBL MS-8 which looks very useful to upgrade sound and get ipod integration in BMW systems.

The MS8 is a 8 channel processor with timealignment, various eq and built in 8 channel amplifier!! - also has preamp outputs for external amplication. So it looks like you could simply fit it in the boot bypassing the factory amp and get improved control and sound. My only beef is there's only 8 channels so if you've got 3 way fronts and rears, there goes all the channels and you can't add on a sub unless you use a passive crossover to split the front midrange/tweeter and free up two channels for the sub and a centre if you're game.

Price is a bit steep at US$799 retail but could be well worth keeping an eye on.

Has a wireless screen for control and I presume that's how you control the ipod.

Write up here >>> http://www.audiogroupforum.com/csforum/showthread.php?t=63407


----------



## djcwardog (Jan 30, 2005)

*Jbl ms-8*

Any updates on availability? I read the linked post and others - seems a few years ago they did a show car (BMW 3-series) that had a protoype of this working through iDrive.

Would be nice to use with the BSW Stage 1 speakers and an extra driver sent along for use in the center channel location - for my Non Logic7 car...

Anyone know if we can get them any time soon?


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-mobile-audio-sq-forum/8257-jbls-ms-8-processor.html

you may need to register to read more than 3 pages...


----------



## djcwardog (Jan 30, 2005)

*Reply From JBL on 10/22 re: MS-8*

"Thank you for your inquiry. Unfortunately, we do not have a release date yet. Please check our website periodically for updates."

They were nice about it and answered my online inquiry very quckly. Would be nice to have one of these to improve a non-Logic7 car...


----------

